# I suddenly can't hear any sound out of my computer speakers...



## Korki Buchek

A few days ago it just randomly died... I have no more sound coming out of my computer speakers. It shows everything as working correctly, but I hear nothing... my speakers have 2 wires, the green round wire that goes in the green jack in the back and branching off of that wire is a USB wire. I tried plugging the USB wire into several of the different USB ports in the back and it doesn't work on any of them. However when I plug in my headset I can still hear music on them... so I don't think my sound card is dead... ***?


----------



## redsunx

OK, Try reinstalling drivers, and were your speakers loud before you used them?


----------



## Korki Buchek

I'm not sure about reinstalling... I went to the device manager and under the sounds section it was listed as: SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC... I don't think I could roll the drivers back to the previous ones because there were not previous drivers installed... should I disable or uninstall them? And I'm not even sure where to get the current drivers that I'm using anyway...


----------



## redsunx

Google you the cards name and at the end put 'drivers' and yes reinstall the drivers


----------



## Deleted090308

If you get sound when using a headset it must be something wrong with the speakers.
Check all the cables again. Do you hear a "humming" sound from the speakers? What is the USB plug for? If it's for sound you shouldn't be using that and the other plugs at the same time.


----------

